# Thanksgiving Bee TV



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I built a new 5 frame Observation Hive with all intentions of setting it up in the spring with a Queen cell.
When doing a last minute inspection 2 weeks ago one of my nucs felt rather light.
After opening it up I think there may have been some robbing going on in it.
They only had stores on 3 of 10 frames.

Well I went and finished the OV hive and moved them in on Thanksgiving day. 71%
The first thing my wife said, WE HAVE OUR BEE TV BACK.
She wont go any were near the bees but will sit and watch them in the house.

It took a while to find the Queen as she is very dark and likes to hide.
I know one of the first comments will be about varroa but I have seen these bees grooming each other a lot and looking through a magnifying glass I have not seen any.
Sorry it up loaded sideways?:scratch:


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Here it is, right side up and lightened just a tad...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Presumably the original photo was taken with a 'phone', not a traditional digital 'camera'.

The issue is that phones are not always held in the same orientation when taking photos and, to save CPU cycles, time and battery power, do not save the file as a rotated image (the way our eyes see the scene). Phones just save the file, then add metadata to the EXIF file to 'tell' the subsequent views to rotate the image. But not all systems respect that metadata, and some just display the file as it was originally saved, and thus _sideways_.


(click to enlarge)

I don't have access to the original file with metadata (I just have the Beesource file available), but it looks to me as though Postimg may respect rotational data in the EXIF file, and display photos in the 'correct' rotation. I rotated the image metadata before uploading to Postimg, and it shows correctly. One could try loading the original image directly to Postimg.org to confirm this. Postimg is a free image host, and more info is here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-Photo-uploading-and-misc-other-forum-tips-**

.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank You Gentleman

It is correct on my computer and I even tried rotating it on my computer and reloading to here but it was still side ways?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Windows systems are inconsistent in how metadata rotational info is treated. Older Windows systems just display the file as it is, regardless of metadata. Newer Windows systems respect metada and display the image as specified by metadata.

I don't have any newer Windows systems (my current computers are Linux/Ubuntu or RasberryPi Raspbian), but my _speculation_ is that the rotation that Hoot Owl tried (on a newer Windows system?) just changed the metadata, and when uploaded to Beesource/vBulletin the metadata is ignored, and so the photo is still _sideways_.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Your BeeTV looks real nice. Although the channel selection is somewhat limited, I bet whatever is playing is more interesting than the network offerings.


----------

